# Die selection for reloading press



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

What other brands of dies will work in a RCBS Rockchucker? Redding, Hornady, Lee, Lyman, Bonanza, Herters, Dillion, Lachmiller, Saeco, Pacific, etc?

I have run across fair buys on other brands of dies that are a different brand than my press and was wondering if other brand will thread fine and work the same as RCBS in my RCBS press?


----------



## jimbob357 (Jan 2, 2006)

You have it pretty much covered with that list.

The only ones that won't work are Dillon Square Deal dies.. they only work in dillons SDB press.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

forster dies will also work


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

Most all dies made in the last 20 years or so use the same thread dimentions. Now if you are talking progressive presses, then the best advise is go with the brand that has the most travel for adjustment. An example here would be lee dies and the dillon tool head. This combo at times will not have enough threads or adjustments to make it work properly. I love lee dies so this can be a problem. In most all single stage presses that I have looked at, most all dies will work quite well.


----------



## Bubba w/a 45/70 (Jul 31, 2006)

Just to muddy the waters again.

There are only a few dies made that won't cross over to other presses/thread sizes. Those are: Lyman 310 dies, Dillon square deal dies, and the .50BMG dies being put out. These are different thread size/pitches than the industry standard of 7/8 X 14 thead.

Lyman 310 series dies are made for the 310 loading tool. One can purchase adapters for standard reloading presses to be able to utilize 310 dies.

50 BMG dies are by nature much larger than other reloading dies. They will fi t into presses that are threaded 1 1/4 X 12. There are many companies that make this size of press now, and include an adapter for 7/8 X 14 threaded (standard) dies.

For the life of me, I cannot remember what is different about Dillon square deal dies, but I do remember that they don't work in other presses.

Hope this helps.


----------

